# Bladder US & Post void same day



## carpoole (Mar 27, 2013)

Need to code a bladder ultrasound (76856) and a post void residual ultrasound (51798) on same day.  They were performed about 1/2 hour apart.  I've tried submitting with Modifier 59 (denials), and then tried Modifier 51 & 59 together (more denials).   

Another scenario I'm encountering is 2 post voids done same day at different sessions.   Should I bill 51798 as 2 units with no modifiers or 51798 & 51798 with modifier 59?  

Any help appreciated!


----------



## medcoder58 (Jul 19, 2013)

*check cci edits*

According to the CCI Edits from Medicare, you can not bill these on the same day. period. If this is a Medicare patient, you will not get reimbursed.


----------

